# Thomas with Battery and RC



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought I'd start my own thread regarding the Thomas conversion to battery and RC. I've finished Thomas and am pleased with the results. I can't quite do a run around the track because the clear silicon adhesive holding the RX Transmitter hasn't dried fully. I am now turning my attention to Percy.

Percy is a little bit different and the fact that the box says "Percy the small engine" is not far from the truth. There is not as much roomunder the cab/tender as in Thomas. I mounted the throttle PCB on the floor of Thomas right behind the motor which provided ample clearance. On Percy there is not as much room and the PCB can easily make contact with the back of the motor. If I slide it back a bit I will end up covering some screws that I believe are the top access to where the gears are...Since I can access the gears with the 8 tiny screws on the very bottom I'm not too worried about covering the those two screws. And if I use hot glue and I can easily pry up the board if I ever needed to get to them. So you might ask why I am not mounting it somewhere in the shell of the cab?? Same issue...not much room. Percy's cab is not as tall so the width of the PCB does not allow the cab to seat securely to the base. There is definitely no room for a battery so the mount I am putting in the Annie car will have to do. If ever purchase the other cars...Troublesome Trucks?? I'll see what they can hold.

I'll try and post some pictures soon...just trying to get this all done so everything can be delivered to Santa so he can drop it all off on Christmas Eve.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Finished Percy today and have the new NiMH batteries charging. Both Thomas and Percy are running smoothy and I'm very pleased with the results. Christmas morning debut should be an exciting event for a 3 year old (and his dad). Now I just need to get out and clear any debris from the railroad so things will run smoothly. 

Merry Christmas everyone!! 

Richard


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

cool, ramping up to get Thomas on the Bench!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Cale,

Jonathan has been having a grand time with both Thomas and Percy. For the most part they have been chugging under the Christmas tree but on Christmas day took them out to the garden. Had some small issues with the couplers and a couple of dips in the rail...but I think I can fix that. The RC/battery option works extremely well and I am very happy with how things turned out.

Good luck with your conversion as well. Been gone to the land of the Mouse in Anaheim and just gotten back...so plan to take the engines out tomorrow if the weather holds.

Richard


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard. 

Thank you for choosing RCS. I am glad you like it. 

Did you perchance take any pics of how you went about the conversions?


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tony...

I didn't during the actual install but I will do it after the fact. The installation was pretty easy...even for a novice in electronics as myself. Will try to get something posted in the next day or so.

Richard


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

In the for what it's worth, I kept agonizing over where to put a speaker, not wanting to drill a bunch of holes, and the chassis does not have much open real estate for a speaker. I then saw the slots in the side of the coal bin. Took out the coal load and cut slots in the "coal" with a dremel cutting wheel to match the slots in the body, mounted 2 small speakers on the inside of the coal load either side pointing out the slots. What is nice is the coal load bin is a sealed compartment. The speakers came from a gigaware mini speaker set that plugs into the base of an Ipod, $20 for 2 small, 8 ohm good speakers with water resistant cones that slipped right into the space between the slots and the support posts. Revolution RC and MyLocoSound on board, now I just need the batteries to arrive.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Nick, great idea! I've got other plans for that particular spot: 










though I am considering using the MyLocoSound or Small Scale Sound, maybe later in a trail set-up under "Annie"-we'll see! 

waiting on batteries, cale


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I used the Mylocosound because of having British steam and single chime whistle, btw, Peter responds real quick to questions/problems. Had a problem with the speakers and think I might go with Phoenix 1" instead for a better tone.


----------

